# HTM Inline Release



## pocketgunner22 (Nov 19, 2010)

I have read and heard about alot of releases that claim to do this or that for you accuracy or consistancy, so when I saw this release, used by one of my favorite TV archers, I thought well for that price $135.00 brand new, it had better do what they say it does. So I went and asked questions and tried to find someone who shoots one to see how they liked it, that brought me mixed reviews. In the end I decided to try and find one used, which I did and snagged it up. The first three shots were off and all over the place as I was trying to get used to it, it changes your anchor point if you use a kisser. After that I was almost hole on hole with it, very consistant and rock solid anchor. the release is very comfortable to use once you get used to the 3d style and using your index finger to shoot it, also drawing with your index finger straight out as to not activate the trigger. I have never been able to almost Robin Hood arrows before and with this release I do it at least once every shooting session, if it wasnt for the nocks and bulldog nock collars I probably would be out of arrows from said act, I am very impressed with the quality and ease of use as well. 
I give the product a :thumbs_up and would recomend anyone who is looking for a more conistant anchor and tighter groups to try this release it was well worth the investment and I am very happy with the results.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

I purchased 1 for my son that was having panic problems and it helped him a lot but for the price I was very disappointed with the quality of the product especially the hook. It looks so rough that I think it will cut the loop but so far it hasn't. I feel that they the MFG. should purchase a Carter release to see what a finished product should look like.


----------

